# dämpfer für 96er lts



## gt-andi (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
nach Titanwippe (ich habe übrigens eine neue) bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzdämpfer (135mm, bisher Rock Shox Super deluxe). Wer hat evtl. einen abzugeben, bzw. kann ich evtl. eine andere Einbaulänge wählen? 
Besteht evtl. sogar die Möglichkeit diesen selbst zu reparieren?
Ist doch lediglich ein öl-Stahlfeder dämpfer? Welche Ölmenge muss ich einfüllen?
Für Hilfe, bzw. Ersatzdämpfer wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## GT-Man (30. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht der hier:
http://www.betd.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=134&Name=ROCK+SHOX

Vielleicht geht auch ein Fox Alpes Dämpfer (ist in meinem kürzlich ersteigerten LTS verbaut):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. Dezember 2007)

was würde der fox alps4 denn kosten?


----------



## GT-Man (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei Ebay knapp über 60 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Alps-4R-rear...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## gt-andi (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke, komme nur nicht mit den amerikanischen Maßen zurecht.
kann ich den nehmen? welchen federweg hat er?
Gruss
andi


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Dezember 2007)

hätte noch nen rs deluxe der aber wieder aufgefüllt werden müsste.


----------



## gt-andi (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich nur öl selber nachfüllen muss, gerne. sag mir was er kosten soll.


----------



## gt-andi (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab im ebay einen fox dämpfer mit 145 mm einbaubreite gesehen?
ich hab mal bei mir nachgemessen. ich meine, dass der auch naoch geht, bin mir aber nicht sicher. hat jemand erfahrung mit maximalen einbau mass.
der hinweis von gt-man auf ebay ist zwar gut und schön, hier handelt es sich allerdings um eine einbaulänge 7 3/8 zoll = 190 mm einbaulänge. ich glaube nicht, dass der verbaut wurde.

andi


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

wenn ich das recht erinnere waren 145 der winzige tacken zuviel. also maximal 142,5 ... 

dei dämpfer gibts von zeit zu zeit neu bei ebay.


----------



## isnogud (16. Januar 2008)

Hab noch 2 Fox Alps 4 für die alten LTS über. Allerdings bedürfen beide einer Überholung aufgrund von Ölverlust. Würde die günstig abgeben. Bei Intresse PM.
p.s. eine neuwertige Titanschwinge und einen Hauptrahmen von einem 95er LTS ist ebenfalls käuflich erwerbbar.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Januar 2008)

Also die maximale Einbaulänge, die noch gut im Titan- LTS funktioniert, ist 146mm. Fox Float Dämpfer (140mm) für das Scalpel passen sehr gut bei geringem Gewicht und recht guter Performance. Fox ALPS 4 funktionieren zum :kotz: 
Als Stahlfedermodelle gehen Fox Vanilla oder Race Tech sicher am besten, der RS Superdeluxe spielt nicht in der gleichen Liga... die Auswahl ist sehr begrenzt.
Ich hatte mal nen 152er montiert, davor kann ich aber nur warnen wegen deutlichen Fahrwerkseinflüssen!

By the way, welche Rahmengröße hat der Hauptrahmen, TP oder DP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (19. Januar 2008)

was meinsten mit tp oder dp ? der von mir gemessene war ein lts 3 - mit aluwippe ohn trunnion mount. 

risse gibts klar auch noch - aber da wirds teuer....und gut


----------



## LTS-Spinner (21. Januar 2008)

DP = downpull, TP = Toppull. Ich hatte nen 21er mit TP! -> den suche ich...


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> DP = downpull, TP = Toppull. Ich hatte nen 21er mit TP! -> den suche ich...



21" schon mal gar nicht lts gabs nur bis 20" ( natürlich nach gt maß - also mitte BB bis Mitte oR) was nem 22" entsprechen sollte. bzw 21,5, die lts waren etwas kürzer im Überstand als vgl bare zasis. 

und Tp beim umwerfer ? mir sind ausschliesslich titanwippen mit Downpull UW anlenkung bekannt.  das gilt im übrigen auch für die aluwippen. 

erst das trunion lts hatte ne toppull anlenkung, die jahrgangsgleichen mit konventioneller dämpferbefestigung aber immer noch downpull. 

die trunion lts mit gebogenen sitzrohr, hatten dann ( bauartbeding - also auch die niederen modelle) alle wieder down pull.

genaugenommen gibts ablso nur das 97er lts 1 das nen toppull UW hatte, aber das hatte wie gesagt keine ti wippe mehr - und klar auch ne Ganz andere dämpferbefestigung.

aber ich kann mich klar iren - aussrdem machts nen unterschied ?


----------



## Janikulus (22. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> genaugenommen gibts ablso nur das 97er lts 1 das nen toppull UW hatte, aber das hatte wie gesagt keine ti wippe mehr - und klar auch ne Ganz andere dämpferbefestigung.



jepp, siehe hier:


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

schöner aufbau - auch wenn ich da ganz ehrlcih lieber einen lts dh rahmen mit ti wippe drin sähe. wäre imho ein schöner klassicher dh aufbau...


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

nehm alles zurück. es gibt zumindest ein titanbewipptes lts mit toppull umwerfer....:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-GT-LTS-Kul...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

allerdings ein 96er, was die vermutung nahelegt dass es ein 97er model... lalala  

edit rahmennummer sagt ein januar 96er ...hui...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (23. Januar 2008)

Das hatte ich heute auch entdeckt. Ist auf jeden Fall schon nicht mehr die erste Baureihe, s. Decals und gekröpftes Horstlink. Schönes Bike. Optisch für mich in dieser Rahmengröße vielleicht sogar am schönsten.


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Das hatte ich heute auch entdeckt. Ist auf jeden Fall schon nicht mehr die erste Baureihe, s. Decals und gekröpftes Horstlink. Schönes Bike. Optisch für mich in dieser Rahmengröße vielleicht sogar am schönsten.



definitiv - baujahr ist wie gesagt januar 96 - hatte gefragt...


----------



## gtbiker (19. Dezember 2009)

Grabe den Thread mal wieder aus 
Was für technische Anforderungen (Einbaulänge, Hub, etc.) braucht ein Dämpfer für ein LTS DH (!)? 
Was gibts/gabs da für Modelle?
Hab davon leider absolut keine Ahnung, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
LTS DH, 18Zoll, Februar 96, Toppull. 
Bis dann!


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2009)

letztens hab ich canecreek dämpfer für 30 sofortkauf ind er bucht gesehen. evtl sind noch welche drin


----------



## gtbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwelche Cane Creek AD-10 Dämpfer sind noch in der Bucht, bloß ohne benötigte Einbaulänge und Hub etc. .... hat da wer Infos? Danke!


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2009)

Der AD10 passt in die alten LTS-Modelle. Kann man sehr günstig in der Bucht schießen.


----------



## gtbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Gut, das ist doch schonmal was, dank dir! 
Jetzt braucht man aber fürs LTS DH nen Hub von 45mm und ein normales LTS hat nur 30mm? Entsprechend (?) hat nen Dämpfer für ein normales LTS eine Einbaulänge von 130mm und der fürs LTS 5DH eine Einbaulänge von 145mm? Oder was ganz Anderes? 
Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## goegolo (23. Dezember 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hätte noch nen rs deluxe der aber wieder aufgefüllt werden müsste.



Kann der Service bei einem RS-Deluxe einfach so durchgeführt werden? Meines Wissen hat der eine Stickstoffkammer 

Bei der Gelegenheit: Wie bekommt Ihr die Feder vom Dämpfer? Die weist bei mir eine gute Vorspannung auf, so dass der Federteller nicht abgezogen werden kann.


----------



## saturno (23. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Kann der Service bei einem RS-Deluxe einfach so durchgeführt werden? Meines Wissen hat der eine Stickstoffkammer
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit: Wie bekommt Ihr die Feder vom Dämpfer? Die weist bei mir eine gute Vorspannung auf, so dass der Federteller nicht abgezogen werden kann.



da hilft nur eins feder mittels hilfsmittel (schraubstock)zusammendrücken dann sollte der teller runtergehen. aber achtung nicht das dir ein teil irgendwohin donnert wos nicht hinollte


----------



## divergent! (23. Dezember 2009)

die feder vom dämpfer? eigentlich ganz einfach. dämpfer ausbauen, federteller bis ganz nach oben schrauben, untere platte abnehmen ( da wo die feder drauf sitzt ), feder abziehen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (23. Dezember 2009)

Und kann der Dämpfer geöffnet werden?


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2009)

können kann man das sicher. hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht. und ob da wirklich stickstoff drin ist, vorallem nach über 10-12 jahren...naja ich mags mal bezweifeln.

haben die am rts von meinem bruder damals auch behauptet, geöffnet und nix drin.

also entweder versuch irrtum oder einschicken und auf nummer sicher.


----------

